# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  E-Mail-Abo von Beiträgen deaktiviert

## Holger

Hallo,

aufgrund von Serverproblmemen musste ich das Beitragsabonnement per E-Mail leider vorübergehend deaktivieren. Ich hoffe, dass wir bis Anfang März eine neue Lösung finden.

Ich bitte um Verständnis.

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------

